# Eggs look like?



## Cordain (Apr 19, 2004)

What do the pirahna eggs look like. And where do they lay them?

EDIT:
**ask permission to post a link to your site first - thanks**


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Cordain said:


> What do the pirahna eggs look like. And where do they lay them?
> 
> EDIT:
> **ask permission to post a link to your site first - thanks**


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hey chicken f*cker, before you start spamming your sh*t site in an unsavory, unwelcome manner you should use a spell check and get rid of your typos.

thank you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, don't feed the trolls - no matter how much your commitment is appreciated, don't start flaming trolls: it only leads to worse.
Instead, report the post, so one of the mods can take of it









Cordain: one more link to your site without permission, and you're gone


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys, as much as WE ALL hate trolls, please keep the profanity off the thread. This is still Piranha Science.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my apologies folks. i'll bite my tongue next time :/


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> People, don't feed the trolls - no matter how much your commitment is appreciated, don't start flaming trolls: it only leads to worse.
> Instead, report the post, so one of the mods can take of it
> 
> 
> ...











I was just annoyed at it because I kept seeing it everywhere. My bad


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

John aka Nike does a wonderful job describing his red belly spawn. Pics of eggs can be found on page 3 of this link Nike RB Spawn. Enjoy!


----------

